# Bark



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jefferson Airplane
Bark

Release Date September, 1971
Duration44:17
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Arena Rock
Hard Rock
Psychedelic/Garage
Rock & Roll
Acid Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock


----------

